# How do I go about starting to hunt?



## BeaconHill (31 December 2013)

Hi guys, been riding for years and would love to perhaps think about giving hunting a go. But I do not know anything about hunting or anyone who goes hunting. How do I get into it and what are the requirements. My local hunt is Brocklesby. x


----------



## Antw23uk (1 January 2014)

Find the website for Brocklesby and phone the hunt secretary to discuss. Good luck.


----------



## dunkley (1 January 2014)

http://mfha.org.uk/pack_directory/directory/lincolnshire/

The secretary will be more than happy to help you   S/he will give you an idea of the best meet to go to for your first one, and hopefully pair you up with a 'nanny' who will keep an eye on you and guide you through the day.  I hope you have a brilliant first time, and carry on for years!


----------



## ExmoorHunter (2 January 2014)

dunkley said:



http://mfha.org.uk/pack_directory/directory/lincolnshire/

The secretary will be more than happy to help you   S/he will give you an idea of the best meet to go to for your first one, and hopefully pair you up with a 'nanny' who will keep an eye on you and guide you through the day.  I hope you have a brilliant first time, and carry on for years! 

Click to expand...

Echo this! Hope you really enjoy it, make loads of friends and a brilliant new social life.


----------



## BeaconHill (4 January 2014)

Thanks so much for all of your help guys, really appreciate it! x


----------



## Isbister (4 January 2014)

I'm a hunting newbie. I've been riding an incredibly long time and it took me a long while (not having come from a hunting or even horsey background) to summon up the courage to go hunting, but I can only say I wish I had started earlier - I really enjoy it. Just give it a go, that's my advice.


----------



## Leo Walker (4 January 2014)

Sorry to butt in! but what about Milton Keynes? The blood hounds have a big bit on their website about how hunting with them isnt suitable for novice horses and riders, and mines a young cob and I've never been hunting, so prob  not suitable for us!


----------



## Countryman (4 January 2014)

FrankieCob said:



			Sorry to butt in! but what about Milton Keynes? The blood hounds have a big bit on their website about how hunting with them isnt suitable for novice horses and riders, and mines a young cob and I've never been hunting, so prob  not suitable for us! 

Click to expand...

Depending on how calm your horse can be, you might want to start him off with more sedate Hound Exercise (in August) or Autumn Hunting (in September/October). If you don't want to wait that long, your local hunts will have some quieter meets which would be good for introducing your horse to it. Around Milton Keynes, I would suppose that your local hunts would be the Kimblewick ( http://www.kimblewickhunt.co.uk/ ), the Grafton ( http://www.graftonhunt.co.uk/ ) and the Bicester ( http://bicesterhunt.co.uk/ ). The Bicester can be a little fast and furious though. I'm unsure about the Grafton, but the Kimblewick have such varied country that they will certainly have a suitable meet for you.


----------



## BeaconHill (5 January 2014)

Milton Keynes is miles from me! I'm in North Lincolnshire. I might have to wait till next season now, gone and slipped a disk in my back so we are having a break sadly  x


----------



## Mark Gilbert (15 January 2014)

www.burne-bloodhounds.co.uk a good place to start!


----------



## spacefaer (16 January 2014)

Go on foot -car following is a great way to get to know some very knowledgeable people who either no longer ride to hounds or who never did,  but just live watching hounds work.  You'll get a whole different perspective and learn a lot about hunting too


----------



## Double_choc_lab (20 January 2014)

Echo spacefaer really.  Try going on foot or in a car first couple of times so you can get some idea of what it's all about.


----------



## JDH01 (3 February 2014)

I think that the key to a sucessful start to hunting is the honest conversation with the hunt secretary.  Be honest about your ability and that of your horse or pony.  All hunts have quieter days which are suitable for newcomers, in my experience foxhound packs are often (but not always) more suitable for genuine first timers as the trail laying is designed to mimic fox hunting so it does stop and start which gives you a break. Just go and enjoy yourself.


----------

